# Hyprocrisy and Homosexual Jews



## Brian (Mar 1, 2005)

*Reflections on Romans 2:1-4*

I recently did a paper on this section, and was wondering what you guys think of this text. 



*Romans 2:1 - 4* 
_Therefore you have no excuse, O man, every one of you who judges. For in passing judgment on another you condemn yourself, because you, the judge, practice the very same things. We know that the judgment of God rightly falls on those who do such things. Do you suppose, O man--you who judge those who do such things and yet do them yourself--that you will escape the judgment of God? Or do you presume on the riches of his kindness and forbearance and patience, not knowing that God's kindness is meant to lead you to repentance?_ *[ESV]*



Paul has just finished letting the Gentiles have it in Romans 1:18ff, and now he begins ch. 2 with "Therefore" (_dio_). He lambasts "O Man" as being without excuse (_anapologetos_) and for doing the same things he just got done ramrodding the Gentiles for. So, I have a few questions for you.

1. Who is the "O man" of vv. 1 and 3 (ch 2 still)? Just to give you a hint, Paul is using diatribe style, speaking in the second person and using the vocative tense for "man" (_anthrope_). He does this later in 2:17, again in 9:19ff, and again in chapter 11 of Romans. Many (nearly all) contemporary commentators hold that the "O Man" is a Jew, but there is VERY little support.

2. If Paul is speaking about Jews in this text, how in the world could he accuse them of doing the same things he just got done with the Gentiles for? To put a point on it:
"I just accused the whole heathen world for homosexuality, murder, inventors of evil, and ignorant of God's decree. And you Jews, you are guilty as well; FOR PRACTICING THE SAME THINGS!" (cf. Romans 2:1, 3). Wouldn't most of the Jewish world stand up in indignation and ask for where in the world they did these sort of things? Or maybe Paul isn't talking to Jews (see question 1)?...

3. Finally, how does v. 4, that God's kindness leads us to repentance fit in with all of this? Hint: Paul isn't condemning flat out judgment - he's doing the same thing!

I look forward to your thoughts. This is a rarely studied passage of Romans, and of Scripture, probably due in part to what is seen as "by works." It will be fun to see what everyone says vs. what I put in my paper.

Thankful for God's kindness... and repentance,
BRIAN

[Edited on 3-1-2005 by Brian]


----------



## ConfederateTheocrat (Mar 13, 2005)

Wow, what a thread title!


----------

